# What type of video format can a mac read??



## Cbot

What type of video format can a mac read?


----------



## dona83

Under Quicktime with the help of plugins such as DivX and Flip4Mac you can play:

AVI (DivX, Xvid, h.263, h.264, indeo, just about anything else you can throw at it), MPG, MPEG Layer 2, MPEG Layer 4, WMV, ASF, 3vix, MOV (of course), um yea I can't think of a single video format I'm not able to play under Quicktime.

Then there's Flash video that seems to be popular in websites these days

There's Real Video of course

Thinking of getting a Mac? I switched from a PC almost one year ago today, and so far have not regretted it whatsoever. Boot Camp helps a bundle when I just miss my PC games.


----------



## Cbot

Yes i'm thinking of switching.


----------



## Guest

VLC can do just about anything .. there are a few formats it doesn't handle (like some of the proprietary WMV type stuff).

dona83: I can think of a few formats that quicktime doesn't play (especially without having to pay $$ for extra codecs)... but VLC does for the most part and it's free. fourcc is the one format that comes to mind that VLC doesn't do on OSX though


----------



## dona83

I have VLC installed on my Mac in case I run into any formats that don't play in Quicktime, or in case I want to set up quick video playlists, but otherwise I prefer and love Quicktime.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

QT doesn't read DVD. That I know. Does VLC also encode?


----------



## dona83

Well duh there's the DVD player or Front Row, must I get into specifics?


----------



## Heart

Every Mac with DVD capabilities comes with DVD Player.
VLC will read Video_TS folders, probably a DVD too.

VLC is a player only.


> VLC media player is a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats (MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, mp3, ogg, ...) as well as DVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols.






.


----------

